# New skil wormdrive coming



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Umm 3 but who is counting


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

CanningCustom said:


> Umm 3 but who is counting


That's why you don't use a circ saw to cut a steel beam.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

he used maggie to cut the beam not the dewalt.. but knowing cc he prob has done it before maggie with other saws


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep ridgid wormie has done it a few times as well.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

and you wonder why their so damn filthy.... just buy a stihl gas saw


----------



## powderjester (Jan 13, 2014)

Just bought this saw. It is super light. My Rigid fell off the scaffolding and at the ripe old age of 8 they have discontinued the foot. The Skihl is really light and cuts very smoothly. We'll see about durability. My one complaint is the 5' cord. That's just stupid and will be replaced with a 15' one next week.


----------



## pritch (Nov 2, 2008)

loneframer said:


> As are many tools that lefty's are forced to adapt too. :whistling That's how a lefty knows when a tool is better suited for them, through a lifetime of adaptation, whereas, none is needed for a wormdrive saw, right down to the "left handed" thread on the arbor bolt.


Don't drink the left-handed worm-drive koolaid. The only reason they are the way they are is to protect the eyes of right handed users!


----------



## bustedknuckles (May 3, 2011)

Saw is junk!! Bought one 2 months ago, put it in the back of my pick up and the depth adjustment stud snapped off. Went back to the depot to exchange it....huh that's funny all the saws have been recalled. I wonder why? The saw makes so much noise when it's running that it sounds like its out of oil. In my opinion .....junk!!


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

bustedknuckles said:


> Saw is junk!! Bought one 2 months ago, put it in the back of my pick up and the depth adjustment stud snapped off. Went back to the depot to exchange it....huh that's funny all the saws have been recalled. I wonder why? The saw makes so much noise when it's running that it sounds like its out of oil. In my opinion .....junk!!


Recalled really? Do you have a citation for that? I have news for you they were not recalled and you just got a bum saw, not all of them are bad I've had three of them since they've come out with no issues. My guys use the hell out of them as well. If they were recalled we would've found out about it over on the Bosch forum. And they wouldn't be sending out saws to be reviewed to some of the forum members.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I remember the first time I used a mag77 saw back in the day. I thought the saw was out of oil. I can only imagine with more magnesium the saw has a different sound.


----------

